# عندما تكون في الضيق,ماذا يجب عليك ان تفعل ؟



## meme85 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*ان الله يستعمل الضيق ليعلم اولاده دروسا ثمينة.
ان قصده من الآلام هو تهذيبنا.
وعندما يتم عملها الكامل الصالح,ننال تعويضا مجيدا بواسطتها.
فهي في الواقع, فرص مقدمة لنا من الله لننال بها بركات وافراح لا نحصل عليها 
بغير تلك الوسيلة.
قال احد المؤمنين:*
*"عندما يمتحنك الله, تكون لديك فرصة ثمينة لان تختبر صدق مواعيده وتطالبه بكل 
ما هو ضروري بظرفك الخاص".**وتوجد طريقتان للخروج من تجربة ما:
احداها: مجرد الاجتهاد للتخلص من التجربة والشكر على ذهابها.
اما الاخرى: فهي ان تنظر الى التجربة كمؤمن لله يجعلنا نطالب ببركة اعظم مما نلناه قبلا.
فرحب بلتجربة , كفرصة لنوال مقدار اوفر من النعمة الالهية .
بهذا يكون حتى العدو عاملا مساعدا , والاشياء التي تظهر انها ضدنا , 
توجد بلفعل انها آتية بلخير لنا . في مثل هذه الحالة يمكن للمؤمن ان يقول بحق:*
*"يعظم انتصارنا بلذي أحبنا"(رو 37 : 8 ) .
"فأننا قد تبررنا بل الايمان لنا سلام مع الله ..ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله "(رو 5 :2,1).*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*​موضوع رائع أخت cutegirl2000

اليك ما كتبه قداسة البابا عن الضيقات والتجارب 


لا تخلو حياة انسان – أياً كان – من التجارب والضيقات. فهى للكل، حتى للأنبياء والقديسين، والأمثلة عديدة، نذكر منها ما تعرض له أيوب النبى ويوسف الصدّيق...
فلا يظن أحد أن التجارب والضيقات هى للخطاة فقط بسبب خطاياهم. وإنما هى لجميع الناس. وهناك فرق بين خاطئ يتعرض لضيقة بسبب أخطائه، وبين بار تصيبه ضيقة بسبب شر الآخرين أو حسدهم، أو لأى سبب خارج عن إرادته
وجميع الأبرار اجتازوا بوتقة الألم، واختبروا الضيقة والتجربة، ولم يستثنهم الله من ذلك
فكثيرة هى أحزان الصديقين، ومن جميعها ينجيهم الرب
***​وحدوث تلك التجارب، لا تعنى مطلقاً تخلى الله عمن أصابتهم تلك المتاعب والضيقات. كما لا تعنى غضبه عليهم أو عدم رضاه..!
بل أنه – تبارك إسمه – قد يسمح بالتجربة لمنفعتهم. ويكون معهم فى التجربة، يعينهم ويقويهم ويحافظ عليهم، ويسندهم أيضاً...
إنه يسمح بالضيقة، ولكنه يقف معنا فيها...
وهكذا يغنى المرتل فى المزمور ويقول "لولا أن الرب كان معنا، حين قام الناس علينا، لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء، عند سخط غضبهم علينا... نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين. الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا. عوننا من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والأرض" (مز124).
***​إنه اختبار جميل: أن نرى معونة الله فى خلال ضيقاتنا...
وأن نختبر حنو الله ومحبته وعمله من أجلنا. وهذه هى إحدى فوائد التجارب التى فيها نشعر أن بعض القوات السمائية تقف معنا، وتصد عنا. ونختبر أيضاً قول المزمور "ملاك الرب حالّ حول خائفيه وينجيهم".
من أجل هذا، فإن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه الضيقات. ذلك لأنه يؤمن بتدخل الله وعمله وحفظه. ويؤمن بأن الله يهتم به أثناء الضيقة أكثر من اهتمامه هو بنفسه
وكلما حلّت به مشكلة، يؤمن أن الله قادر على حلها، بل أن الله عنده حلول كثيرة. لذلك فالمؤمن لا يفقد سلامه الداخلى أثناء التجارب، ولا يفقد اطمئنانه، وثقته بعمل الله
إن كل تجربة هى بلاشك مجال لخبرة روحية جديدة، تعمّق مفاهيم الانسان برعاية الله وعمله وانقاذه...
***​على أن الله – فى شفقته وحنانه – قد وضع قواعد معينة للضيقات التى يسمح لها ان تحدث. وفى مقدمتها:
+ إن الله لا يسمح بتجربة هى فوق طاقتنا البشرية
إنه – جلّت قدرته – يعرف مقدار احتمال كل واحد منا، ولا يسمح أن تأتيه التجارب إلا فى حدود احتمال طاقته البشرية
ولعل أحدهم يسأل: ما أصعب التجربة التى وقعت على أيوب الصديق، فى موت أولاده، وضياع ثروته، وفقد صحته، وتخلى أصدقائه... من كان يستطيع أن يحتمل كل هذا؟!
ونجيب بأن الله كان يعلم أن الطاقة الروحية لأيوب كانت تقدر أن تحتمل كل هذا، لذلك سمح بما حدث
أما أنت فلا تخف. لو كنت فى قامة روحية مثل أيوب، لأمكن أن تتعرض لمثل تجاربه. ولكن الله لا يسمح. لك أن تجرب إلا فى حدود احتمالك.
***​+ الشرط الثانى ان الله لا يسمح بالضيقة إلا ومعها المنفذ...
أى تأتى المشكلة ومعها الحل. فلا توجد تجربة وهى حالكة الظلام، دون أية نافذة من نور... فليس هناك مجال لليأس. إن الحل موجود، وربما يحتاج إلى شئ من الوقت، يمنح صاحب التجربة فضيلة الصبر وانتظار الرب. حيث ينظر إلى المشكلة فى رجاء، يرى الحل بعين الايمان قادماً من خلال محبة الله وقدرته... والله قادر أن يمنح الاحتمال والصبر
***​+ ينبغى أن نعلم أيضاً أن التجارب التى يسمح بها الله، هى للخير. أو تنتهى بالخير...
فكل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الرب
حتى إن كانت المشكلة تبدو شراً فى ذاتها، فإن الله بصلاحه قادر أن يحوّلها إلى خير. وهكذا فالإنسان المؤمن يؤمن بخيرية التجارب، سواء فى وقتها أو فيما بعد... ولهذا فإن التجارب لا تطحنه، ولا تضغط عليه، ولا تفقده سلامه. وكثيراً ما كنت أقول:
"إن الضيقة سُميت ضيقة، لأن القلب قد ضاق عن أن يتسع لها. أما القلب الواسع فلا يتضيّق بشئ"
***​+ شرط رابع للتجربة: إن لها زمناً محدداً تنتهى فيه..
فلا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة... ولهذا ففى كل تجربة تمرّ بك، يمكنك أن تقول "مصيرها أن تنتهى" أى سيأتى وقت تعبر فيه بسلام... إنما عليك – خلال هذا الوقت – أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وبسلامة أعصابك. فلا تضعف ولا تنهار، ولا تصغر نفسك أمام التجربة. ولا تفقد الثقة فى تدخل الله ومعونته وحفظه...
***​واعلم ان التجارب نافعة بلاشك. ولولا منفعتها، ما كان الله الشفوق يسمح بها...
وما اكثر الفضائل التى يمكن أن نحصل عليها، إن كنا نتعامل مع الضيقات بطريقة روحية.
إنها تقوى النفس، وتمنحها ألواناً من الخبرات، سواء فى معالجة المشاكل، أو فى الرجاء والإيمان بعمل الله. أو فى الحكمة التى يقتنيها المختبرون، أو فى التدرب على الصمود وقوة الثبات أمام الضيقة حتى تنتهى، مع التدرب على الاحتمال والصبر...
ولولا الدخول فى بوتقة التجارب، لأصبحت النفوس هشّة مدلّلة لا تقوى على شئ، ولم تتدرب على الدخول فى الصعاب واحتمالها.. 

*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*عظيم هو إيماننا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*بجد موضوع رائع يا أخت cutegirl2000*
*وأضافة رائعة من المثقف دائماً الحبيب طارق*​*وأخيراً*
*أحب أقول*
*عظيم هو إيماننا*​*سلام*


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز طارق على مرورك ومشاركتك
 الجميلة عن قول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن الضيق والتجارب. *


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لك يا اخ أمير على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة . ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم هذة ى المسيحة الحقيقة ومعناها وكيفيفة الخروج من الضيقات 
شكرا سارة على الموضوع الجميل دة وشكرا طارق على مداخلتك الرائعة عن الباب شنودة


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لك يا كيرو على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة وربنا يباركك .*


----------



## FIRAS (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا كيوت على الموضوع حلو جدا ومميز ، ولضافة طارق جميلة*


----------

